# Breeder in NH



## joep4040 (Jan 17, 2017)

Hi all,

My wife and I are looking for a Goldie puppy in Southern NH. Any breeders you would suggest from experience ? We would prefer as light a coloring as possible. We have discounted a few breeder in Maine. We found a breeder in Concord - Golden Wizards Kennel but I am not convince on the certifications.

Any help would be highly appreciated.

joe


----------



## T.Mathews (Jan 14, 2017)

Can you PM me who you discounted in Maine? Perhaps the reason why? My wife and I are also looking. Trying to first focus around NY/NJ, but may venture north if needed. Would love to know your experience, would certainly save me some time. I have spent hours and still have no perfect fit. Thank you!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Our new puppy is from SunKissed Goldens in Charlestown, NH. FANTASTIC breeder and gorgeous dogs. They are very active in conformation and all of their dogs have full health clearances. I can't recommend them enough. They have a litter due next month, but I believe they are all spoken for at this time. However, it wouldn't hurt to at least check. If she doesn't have any pups available, she can definitely refer you to another breeder who may have pups or may be expecting them in the near future.


----------



## joep4040 (Jan 17, 2017)

jwemt81 said:


> Our new puppy is from SunKissed Goldens in Charlestown, NH. FANTASTIC breeder and gorgeous dogs. They are very active in conformation and all of their dogs have full health clearances. I can't recommend them enough. They have a litter due next month, but I believe they are all spoken for at this time. However, it wouldn't hurt to at least check. If she doesn't have any pups available, she can definitely refer you to another breeder who may have pups or may be expecting them in the near future.


I did look at has well. You are correct that the net litter is spoken for. I did not ask her for referral but that may be a good option.


----------



## joep4040 (Jan 17, 2017)

T.Mathews said:


> Can you PM me who you discounted in Maine? Perhaps the reason why? My wife and I are also looking. Trying to first focus around NY/NJ, but may venture north if needed. Would love to know your experience, would certainly save me some time. I have spent hours and still have no perfect fit. Thank you!


 
We almost put a deposit at Goldenridge Kennels until we talked to a few people


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

joep4040 said:


> We almost put a deposit at Goldenridge Kennels until we talked to a few people


AVOID THEM!!!! They live in the same town as us and they are a Golden MILL!!! She is also extremely rude. These are NOT quality Goldens, yet she charges what a reputable breeder with titled dogs would charge. It's absolutely ridiculous. I tell everyone to avoid her like the plague.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

joep4040 said:


> I did look at has well. You are correct that the net litter is spoken for. I did not ask her for referral but that may be a good option.


She is actually the president of the Green Mountain Golden Retriever club in Vermont, so she should definitely be able to refer you. Also, a lot of other breeders use her stud dogs, so there may be someone expecting a litter sired by one of her boys.


----------



## joep4040 (Jan 17, 2017)

jwemt81 said:


> AVOID THEM!!!! They live in the same town as us and they are a Golden MILL!!! She is also extremely rude. These are NOT quality Goldens, yet she charges what a reputable breeder with titled dogs would charge. It's absolutely ridiculous. I tell everyone to avoid her like the plague.



I heard the same thing. When I asked for details on certifications etc. Seems like the conversation ended.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

joep4040 said:


> I heard the same thing. When I asked for details on certifications etc. Seems like the conversation ended.


Yup! That's exactly how she is! She is a very, very strange, rude woman. I've had the displeasure of meeting her before. She is incredibly snotty and seems to think that she has superior dogs, when she's not even involved in the breed in any way, shape, or form, other than breeding. She doesn't show her dogs in conformation, agility, or obedience. She just pumps out puppies as fast as she can sell them! She's nothing more than a typical backyard breeder. I'd even go as far to as as she's operating a mill. She lives not even 5 minutes from us.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

The Wizard site doesn't tell anything to be able to discern whether the breedings are safe or not- call names, no registered names... I would avoid on that basis alone.


----------



## joep4040 (Jan 17, 2017)

Prism Goldens said:


> The Wizard site doesn't tell anything to be able to discern whether the breedings are safe or not- call names, no registered names... I would avoid on that basis alone.


When I contacted her, she did supply me all the info I asked for. Both parents were listed on OFA for Hips and Elbow. Both were also listed for Cardiac but by a General Vet versus a cardiologist.


No certifications for eyes beyond her vet visits which she was willing to provide as well as release records from her vet if I wanted,


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Joe. Do you have a specific litter in mind? They have a lot of dogs listed. I can see why you were confused on the clearances, it's a bit of a mess. I confess I've spent a lot of time looking between their site, OFA registry and k9data and the way things are linked back and forth, I would insist on seeing original copies of clearances before I gave them any money for hips, heart by a cardiologist, elbow and eyes done every year. Final clearances aren't until age 2. GRCA.org can give you a lot of information on health. The more you learn the less likely you are to be taken advantage of by an unethical breeder.

There are discrepancies between the pedigrees listed on a couple of the dogs that I have checked, I don't understand why. It is either lack of attention to detail or purposefully done to mislead and confuse. Either way, it's not something I recommend accepting in your breeder. 

For instance, Ruby was born before her father was old enough to have his clearances on elbow or hips finalized. Ruby has her hips and elbows listed on OFA as having mild dysplasia in her right hips and nothing for her elbow. On k9 data her elbow is shown as having joint disease in her left elbow. It's been hidden on OFA though. It just is a big red flag.
Here is her Pedigree on k9data Pedigree: Wizard Sent This Ruby which is a public database and therefore more reliable typically than what you find on a private website like Golden Wizard's where they list her pedigree as this:http://www.akcgoldenpups.com/index.asp?ID=30 

Here are her clearances on OFA: Orthopedic Foundation for Animals

Claims are made that Chloe has OFA clearances but she's not in the database or the k9data registry and you can't track her through her parents and her AKC registration number is listed oddly. 
Here is Chloe's information on their site: WizardWag Of Ozzy, Golden Retrievers, Concord, NH, golden retriever breeders

There are a lot of missing clearances and missing relatives with nothing at all. 

They aren't having a cardiologist do heart clearances per the Golden Retriever Club of America code of ethics. 

Aren't listing any eye clearances on their dogs at all. Those clearances should be done every year after age 2

When a breeder starts listing puppies as being 1/2 American and 1/2 European you can be fairly sure that they're using those terms as a way to make money off puppies. I can tell you that no reputable breeder would ever say something like 1/2 American and good breeders don't care about what shade of coat the puppies have. It's a problem if that is at the top of your search criteria and makes it hard to find reputable people simply because they may have a personal preference but it's the least important quality they're working toward producing in their puppies. A good breeder is going to have a limited number of dogs that hopefully get some time in the house with people. Not living in a kennel or barn like livestock. Where are the puppies raised? How many litters are they raising at once? It's a lot of work and time if done correctly. You find that many hobby breeders even sleep with their puppies the first days or even weeks in an effort to keep all puppies healthy.

I just caution you that for the price of these puppies you can do better. If you choose to buy a puppy here I highly recommend that you get top of the line pet insurance that covers joint issues and treatment for eye issues.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

nolefan said:


> Here is her Pedigree on k9data Pedigree: Wizard Sent This Ruby which is a public database and therefore more reliable typically than what you find on a private website like Golden Wizard's where they list her pedigree as this:WizardWag Of Ozzy, Golden Retrievers, Concord, NH, golden retriever breeders
> 
> H


That is QUITE the different pedigree, eh? 
Yeah- I am believing k9data, where Lesley verified it. 
Think she's trying to 'boost' her #of CHs in the pedigree or something?LOL!

On eyes- a pet vet cannot do a complete ophthalmic exam. Goldens have eye issues. Lack of yearly eye exams is another reason to put that one on pause.


----------



## joep4040 (Jan 17, 2017)

nolefan said:


> Welcome to the forum Joe. Do you have a specific litter in mind? They have a lot of dogs listed. I can see why you were confused on the clearances, it's a bit of a mess. I confess I've spent a lot of time looking between their site, OFA registry and k9data and the way things are linked back and forth, I would insist on seeing original copies of clearances before I gave them any money for hips, heart by a cardiologist, elbow and eyes done every year. Final clearances aren't until age 2. GRCA.org can give you a lot of information on health. The more you learn the less likely you are to be taken advantage of by an unethical breeder.
> 
> There are discrepancies between the pedigrees listed on a couple of the dogs that I have checked, I don't understand why. It is either lack of attention to detail or purposefully done to mislead and confuse. Either way, it's not something I recommend accepting in your breeder.
> 
> ...


I emailed her a little while ago asking about the certifications - Ruby in the mom. I can find nothing on Yukon who is the dad.


----------



## joep4040 (Jan 17, 2017)

if she goes silent, that will be the tell. Honestly just goes a long way for me. Really wanted a puppy soon but this may be a futile attempt.


----------



## joep4040 (Jan 17, 2017)

How about Salty Dogs of Maine?


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

joep4040 said:


> How about Salty Dogs of Maine?


I wouldn't. I just looked at a couple of their dogs on K9 Data and they are missing elbow clearances. One of them even says "unknown Penn Hip." There are also very spotty and missing clearances on many of the grandparents. They are not involved in proving their dogs in conformation or any other avenues, so that would be a definite pass for me.


----------



## HollyBear (Jan 17, 2017)

My 11 week old puppy is from Southern Cross Goldens, located in Tamsworth, NH. Teresa, the breeder is the nicest lady. I got an email with photos from her every 2-3 days for 8 weeks! She does not have many litters a year, but I think is planning on another one early 2017. Her website isn't very updated. The sire from the litter is from Stoneledge, which is located in Massachusetts.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

joep4040 said:


> if she goes silent, that will be the tell. Honestly just goes a long way for me. Really wanted a puppy soon but this may be a futile attempt.


It's worth the wait to find the right breeder. Many people don't realize that litters from reputable breeders are often spoken for months in advance. But keep looking - find the right breeder for you - and get on a wait list. The wait can be part of the fun!


----------



## padre (Mar 16, 2017)

HollyBear said:


> My 11 week old puppy is from Southern Cross Goldens, located in Tamsworth, NH. Teresa, the breeder is the nicest lady. I got an email with photos from her every 2-3 days for 8 weeks! She does not have many litters a year, but I think is planning on another one early 2017. Her website isn't very updated. The sire from the litter is from Stoneledge, which is located in Massachusetts.


We are looking for a breeder and I was recommended to look at Southern Cross.
Can you tell me about her? Why are you pleased with her and her values and what made you choose her?
I've also looked at Tanglewood, and Garden Goldens in PA. I really liked speaking with Tanglewood and with Garden Goldens. Both know each other and respect and recommed each other. 
Souther Cross came up as well so I am wondering about them.

Any info you may provide about then would be great.:smile2:


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

that's what I like to see- Southern Cross has OFA clearances on their breeding dogs!

Down side is the planned breeding is between an ICT affected to an ICT carrier animal. Minimum you will have carrier (which matters not in the grand scheme) but statistically half of the puppies will be affected. Study this condition, before you commit, because it can be as minor as puppy dandruff that goes away w age, to open sores and cups of flakes daily making for housekeeping problems.


----------



## HollyBear (Jan 17, 2017)

Very pleased with her philosophy as a breeder and the hard work she puts into socializing her puppies. She has always been there to respond to my phone calls and emails very quickly. She does limited amounts of litters a year. I am extremely pleased with my puppy, now almost 6 months. Her temperament is amazing, and is very easy to train. She does have her puppy moments, but is so wonderful I will be doing therapy with her in the near future. Any other types of questions you have?


----------



## HollyBear (Jan 17, 2017)

Prism Goldens said:


> that's what I like to see- Southern Cross has OFA clearances on their breeding dogs!
> 
> Down side is the planned breeding is between an ICT affected to an ICT carrier animal. Minimum you will have carrier (which matters not in the grand scheme) but statistically half of the puppies will be affected. Study this condition, before you commit, because it can be as minor as puppy dandruff that goes away w age, to open sores and cups of flakes daily making for housekeeping problems.


I'm not sure that is something she would do, I know her website is not up to date. I would contact Teresa and ask her about this.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

HollyBear said:


> I'm not sure that is something she would do, I know her website is not up to date. I would contact Teresa and ask her about this.


I was just reporting on what is on her site as to upcoming breeding. Creating carriers is not that big a deal but I do worry about either choosing to bring affected puppies into the world no matter what the condition if we can avoid it- which we absolutely can...or worse, not understanding how recessives work.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Looking at the site again- she has it arranged in a very odd way- on upcoming litters, she shows two dogs as most people do sire and dam. Apparently these are two girls. 
So - one of them is an affected, whose offspring if bred to a clear dog will be all carriers and no affecteds.
The other is a carrier, and if bred to a clear, offspring will statistically 50-50 carriers. If either are bred to carrier stud dog, there will some affected puppies statistically.


----------



## HollyBear (Jan 17, 2017)

Prism Goldens said:


> Looking at the site again- she has it arranged in a very odd way- on upcoming litters, she shows two dogs as most people do sire and dam. Apparently these are two girls.
> So - one of them is an affected, whose offspring if bred to a clear dog will be all carriers and no affecteds.
> The other is a carrier, and if bred to a clear, offspring will statistically 50-50 carriers. If either are bred to carrier stud dog, there will some affected puppies statistically.


I think that is why I was confused. She only listed what girls she is planning on hopefully expecting litters from, not who the sire is for either. Teresa is a very responsible breeder and I can not see her breeding either to an affected. But I would encourage anyone who is interested to contact her directly.


----------



## Mollyms212 (Nov 26, 2017)

joep4040 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My wife and I are looking for a Goldie puppy in Southern NH. Any breeders you would suggest from experience ? We would prefer as light a coloring as possible. We have discounted a few breeder in Maine. We found a breeder in Concord - Golden Wizards Kennel but I am not convince on the certifications.
> 
> ...


----------

